# Oliva information please



## Gordon1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi,
For years I have dreamt of having a property in Spain to visit and ultimately live. I have just started the process and am drawn to Oliva and the surrounding (inland ) villages. Ideally an old town house that is habitable but i can work on over the years with a professional builder. Would I be able to get some good local professional help in renovating a property?
Can anybody give me feedback on the area in terms of a place to live, best villages or areas to consider? I am lucky enough to speak spanish and want to be involved in the spanish community but would also want access to the ex pat community activities. 
Many thanks 
Gordon


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Have a look at the beautiful Vall de Gallinera ( not too far from Oliva - nearest town Pego) where there are several small villages with plenty of town houses available for renovation. There is a superb builder, with an excellent team, in the valley who renovates properties, in traditional style, to an extremely high standard. He does not speak English ( we have always managed to communicate with a little Spanish and lots of drawings) and you do have to wait a while for his services as he is always busy, but it is worth the wait.


----------



## Gordon1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you for your prompt response and guidance. I shall add that area to my list of places for my viewing trip.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/freetheolivaone/1041325209258071/?notif_t=group_activity

if you are on Facebook. a page for the Brits immigrants living in Oliva.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Gordon1 said:


> Thank you for your prompt response and guidance. I shall add that area to my list of places for my viewing trip.


 Let me know if you like the area and then I can pass on more information.


----------



## lee25767 (Sep 22, 2013)

hi,
if you are looking for a little 2 bed place to use as a base, i know a lovely little one in the hills only 5 min drive from the town. Mrion helped us last year when we brought a place in Oliva


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Gordon

We are inland not far from Oliva in the Vall d'Albaida.

It is beautiful and with many of the type of villages you seek and yet only 25 minutes from the coast.

You will note our home is for sale and I would like to point out this is only because we would like to downsize a little. The area is stunningly beautiful with a strong Spanish identity and in our particular village a thriving rural community.

Good luck with your search.


----------

